# Warping



## JCB (Mar 28, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried using damp rid to keep wood from warping? I live in FL and and I'm not sure if its the humidity in the air or the moisture in the wood that's causing the problems. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Is it straight when you buy it from the lumber yard and then it warps after you get it to your shop or after you are milling it? How are you storing it? What kind of wood is it?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

An electric dehumidifier might help but damp rid would do nothing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Damp rid removes moisture in the air. It would help if you can confine the stock and keep it at the ambient dry level. You would need a few containers. It would affect access to the air, and the dry air would eventually let the wood dry. It would have to be checked to see if it reached a workable MC.








 








.


----------

